# Deutsche Moderatorinnen



## Rolli (27 Mai 2009)

Wer ist Deutschlands hübscheste Moderatorin ? Ich mache mal 10.Vorschläge
1.Marlene Lufen
2.Annika Kipp
3.Bettina Cramer
4.Anna Planken
5.Sonya Kraus
6.Patricia Schäfer
7.Kristina Sterz
8.Annemarie Warnkross
9.Mareile Höppner
10.Evelin Köng

Macht auch reichlich Vorschläge,die zehn am häufigsten genannten gehen in
die zweite Runde .


----------



## illyhund (27 Mai 2009)

Annett Möller


----------



## Bulletin xad (27 Mai 2009)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2009)

Wenn du das Ranking noch ein wenig erweiterst dann plädiere ich für Claudia Kleinert.


----------



## firedawg (27 Mai 2009)

Gude

1. Charlotte Engelhardt
2. Andrea Kaiser 
3. Marlene Lufen


----------



## guate (27 Mai 2009)

Ganz klar Kristina Sterz!


----------



## kekse1975 (27 Mai 2009)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## foomi (27 Mai 2009)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Collien Fernades


----------



## oberbirne (27 Mai 2009)

Kristina sterz


----------



## uwe69 (27 Mai 2009)

Es gibt nur eine - Mareile


----------



## canil (27 Mai 2009)

Nina Moghaddam


----------



## jean58 (28 Mai 2009)

meine top drei
1. annika kipp
2. nazan eckes
3. nadine krüger


----------



## Walt (28 Mai 2009)

1. Miriam Pielhau
2. Britt Hagedorn
3. Collien Fernandes


----------



## nato (28 Mai 2009)

1 Annemarie Warnkross
2 Charlotte Engelhardt
3 Simone Panteleit
4 Annika Kipp


----------



## betzdorf (28 Mai 2009)

Collien Fernandes!


----------



## saviola (28 Mai 2009)

Fatma Mittler-Solak


----------



## floyd (28 Mai 2009)

1. Inka Bause
2. Sonya Kraus
3. Miriam Pielhau


----------



## gaertner23 (29 Mai 2009)

Marlene Lufen
Bettina Cramer
Annika Kipp
Patricia Schäfer
Karin Schubert
Maxi Biewer
Eva Mähl
Jennifer Knäble
Christina Ringer


----------



## ichbinsss (30 Mai 2009)

Anne Will
Annett Möller
Susanne Kronzucker
Barbara Sch(.)(.)neberger 
und von N24 ist auch eine ganz nett anzusehen, mir fällt nur der Name nie ein...


----------



## Freddy43 (30 Mai 2009)

Patricia Schäfer
Patricia Schäfer
Patricia Schäfer


----------



## ip1 (30 Mai 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## Stoney (31 Mai 2009)

1 Charlotte Engelhardtw005
2 Marlene Lufenw005
3 Nazan Eckesw005


----------



## prinz-marco (31 Mai 2009)

1. Stefanie Puls von N24
2. Annika Kipp
3. Sandra Quellmann vom WDR:thumbup:


----------



## pendragon (1 Juni 2009)

Mein absoluter Favorit: Susanne Kronzucker :thumbup:


----------



## herbert1973 (2 Juni 2009)

Bettina Cramer


----------



## Moreblack (2 Juni 2009)

Judith Rakers und Laura Dünnwald


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juni 2009)

Sonya Kraus
Nazan Eckes
Astrid Frohloff


----------



## Lohanxy (3 Juni 2009)

Collien Fernandes
Charlotte Engelhardt
Sonja Kraus


----------



## Leonov (3 Juni 2009)

Anna Planken


----------



## Blackpanter (3 Juni 2009)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## reybatista007 (4 Juni 2009)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## frontman (4 Juni 2009)

Petra gerster!!!


----------



## Tumor (5 Juni 2009)

Für mich Mareile Höppner.


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2009)

Umfrage beendet es läuft die 2.Runde


----------



## Bastix (15 Juni 2009)

auf jeden fall: Annika Kipp


----------



## astrosfan (16 Juni 2009)

rolli schrieb:


> Umfrage beendet es läuft die 2.Runde



Hier geht es weiter: 

2. Runde: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=94707

Thread closed


----------

